# sinonimo di "scarpe"



## maria vecchi

Salve a tutti,
c'è qualcuno che conosce una versione "slang" per "scarpe", più esattamente "scarpe da ginnastica"? A me non viene in mente niente, ma non sono mai stata forte in dialetti/linguaggio colloquiale e così via.
Grazie!


----------



## laura12345

Come sinonimo si "scarpe da ginnastica" direi "scarpe sportive". Non mi viene in mente  nessun termine specifico. Può essere che in italiano non ci sia.


----------



## maria vecchi

Avevo questa sensazione infatti. Grazie.


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, Maria  

Non so se ti può servire, personalmente uso anche il nome inglese per le scarpe da passeggio sportive/scarpe da ginnastica/scarpe da tennis


----------



## maria vecchi

ciao,
allora ce ne sono diversi... ma è un altro forum


----------



## Spiritoso78

Ciao Maria,

dipende poi dallo sport che si pratica; pare sia di moda, nel mondo del calcio, chiamare le scarpe da calcio con il vezzeggiativo _scarpini, _mentre per il resto sono in linea con quanto detto dall'amica Anja; ci sono le scarpe da golf, da montagna, da corsa, da bici, da formula 1, da maratona fino alla scarpe antinfortunistiche ( anche se lavorare non è uno sport!)


----------



## maria vecchi

ciao Spiritoso78, grazie per la bella lista ma si tratta proprio di scarpe normali solo che ci vorrebbe un termine tra il colloquiale e lo slang. Quello che direbbe un rapper italiano sarebbe l'ideale!


----------



## longplay

Salve ! "Cioce" o "ciocie?", dialettale da cui deriva "ciociaro" (Ciociaria - Lazio, ma anche Abruzzo). Ciao.
PS definizione disponibile : dizionari, almeno il Devoto-Oli. Però, al massimo, possono essere considerate "scarpe povere".
Se non sbaglio, una volta...parecchi anni fa', si chiamavano "scarpe gommate" (da ginnastica).


----------



## Luca1986

Se ho ben capito, cerchi un sinonimo gergale di _scarpe_. Qui e qui ho trovato _fanga_, ma non so se fa al caso tuo.

Per longplay: non si capisce se la sua è una domanda retorica o no. Nel caso non lo fosse, ecco la risposta: vanno bene entrambe – anche se i dizionari (compreso il DOP in linea) danno come prima forma il plurale in _-cie_, mentre la forma più comune in rete pare essere quella in _-ce_.


----------



## Spiritoso78

> Quello che direbbe un rapper italiano sarebbe l'ideale!



Se sono particolarmente grandi o di forma tozza o larga, direi:

Ma dove vai in giro con quelle barche / ferri da stiro ai piedi!

Se strette ed affusolate: feluche o gondole.


----------



## Shiver80

Qui da noi va molto "ginniche", per indicare le scarpe da ginnastica/sneakers.

"Che ti metti stasera?" - "Ah esco in/con le ginniche!" (si esce in abbigliamento sportivo)


----------



## longplay

Luca1986 said:


> Se ho ben capito, cerchi un sinonimo gergale di _scarpe_. Qui e qui ho trovato _fanga_, ma non so se fa al caso tuo.
> 
> Per longplay: non si capisce se la sua è una domanda retorica o no. Nel caso non lo fosse, ecco la risposta: vanno bene entrambe, anche se i dizionari – compreso il DOP in linea – danno come prima forma il plurale _-cie_, mentre la forma più comune in rete pare essere quella in _-ce_.



Non retorica : ero molto incerto, a causa del "ciocIaro-ria".
PS Mi venivano in mente anche le "pedule" che, però, sono "da montagna" e le "calighe" (che, però, sarebbero troppo antiche  e simili a sandali).


----------



## VogaVenessian

Luca1986 said:


> Se ho ben capito, cerchi un sinonimo gergale di _scarpe_. Qui e qui ho trovato _fanga_, ma non so se fa al caso tuo.


"Fanghe" mi risulta. Quarant'anni fa lo dicevo anch'io in dialetto, con chiaro intento ironico. In veneziano si usava anche il termine "pèppole" (ma sempre - per quanto lo conosco - con una sfumatura giocosa e canzonatoria). Invece anche oggi è comune dire a un bimbo: "Ma che belle pepé che te ga comprà la mamma".


----------



## longplay

"I calzari sportivi" ! Ciao.


----------



## maria vecchi

Ciao, "fanga" mi sembra straordinario! grazie per la dritta (si può dire qui?), Luca1986! e a tutti quanti, ho imparato un sacco di cose!


----------



## Luca1986

Prego! Lieto di esserti stato utile. 

P.S. Scusa, ma non capisco: che cos'è che non potrebbe dire?


----------



## VogaVenessian

VogaVenessian said:


> "Fanghe" mi risulta. Quarant'anni fa lo dicevo anch'io in dialetto, con chiaro intento ironico. In veneziano si usava anche il termine "pèppole" (ma sempre - per quanto lo conosco - con una sfumatura giocosa e canzonatoria). Invece anche oggi è comune dire a un bimbo: "Ma che belle pepé che te ga comprà la mamma".


Dimenticavo! Restando in ambito dialettale (ma non saprei dire se il termine è compreso oggidì) c'è anche SAMÒCHE. Si intendono scarpe di notevole stazza, non certo "scarpini/ scarpine". La connotazione è canzonatoria - ironica senza dubbio.


----------



## Shiver80

Mi permetto solo una piccola precisazione 

Alcuni termini dialettali non vengono capiti nemmeno tra città a 100 km di distanza.. se dici "ginnica/ginniche" si intuisce che è qualcosa che rimanda alla ginnastica (sportivo), se dici "fanghe" o "samòche" o qualsiasi altro termine dialettale, rischi che uno ti guardi così 

Se io dico "carèga" tu capisci che è una sedia? E se dico "piròn" capisci che è una forchetta? (forse solo se sei veneto ).

Stessa cosa per "fanghe" (che fa pensare al fango) o pèppole o ciocie ecc... ti capirebbero solo nella zona di provenienza del termine dialettale.

Ciao


----------



## longplay

Hai perfettamente ragione, ma all' origine ci sono stati chiesti "sinonimi" anche in "dialetto/linguaggio colloquiale"...se non abbiamo frainteso. E  "fanghe" ha un buon grado di
intuibilità, mi sembra. Ciao.


----------



## VogaVenessian

Shiver, non hai torto. Mi sono un po' "allargato dalla riva" (e tu capisci meglio degli altri questa espressione) perchè mi sono tornate in mente parole dialettali e desuete che magari qualcun'altro, dialetto parlante o italiano, poteva comprendere. In effetti la richiesta iniziale era abbastanza ampia e l'ho forzata solo un po'.


----------



## Shiver80

longplay said:


> Hai perfettamente ragione, ma all' origine ci sono stati chiesti "sinonimi" anche in "dialetto/linguaggio colloquiale"...se non abbiamo frainteso. E  "fanghe" ha un buon grado di
> intuibilità, mi sembra. Ciao.



Ciao longplay 

Guarda secondo me già la domanda iniziale è confusa... *o* chiedi per termini dialettali *o* un sinonimo che possa essere capito in tutta Italia... slang o come direbbe un rapper mi lascia abbastanza perplessa   proprio per l'impossibilità - secondo me - di capire esattamente cosa uno sta cercando, e in quale contesto lo deve usare. 

Comunque a mì fanghe non me dise gnente, come se te disessi "satte" al posto de "savatte" (zampe al posto di ciabatte)... scusa ma sòn veneta 



VogaVenessian said:


> Shiver, non hai torto. Mi sono un po' "allargato dalla riva" (e tu capisci meglio degli altri questa espressione) perchè mi sono tornate in mente parole dialettali e desuete che magari qualcun'altro, dialetto parlante o italiano, poteva comprendere. In effetti la richiesta iniziale era abbastanza ampia e l'ho forzata solo un po'.



Infatti come dico a longplay qui sopra, la richiesta lascia spazio per diverse interpretazioni, secondo me non si è capito cosa effettivamente stesse cercando.

Ciao venessiàn


----------



## maria vecchi

Luca1986 said:


> Prego! Lieto di esserti stato utile.
> 
> P.S. Scusa, ma non capisco: che cos'è che non potrebbe dire?




"dritta"...


----------



## longplay

Ciao Shiver ! Credo che "scarpe" non abbia sinonimi, se non scherzosi (a parte il generico "calzature") o riferiti a tipi di scarpe particolari (mocassini, da barca, da guida,
pianelle, quelle che avevano un nome "spagnolo" che non ricordo ecc.). Dunque, o si ricorre ai dialetti o si inventa un "neologismo" (calzapiedi ?). Voglio dire che se non
si ricorre ai dialetti, la domanda, comunque interpretata, mi sembra priva di valide risposte (idea tutta mia...). !
PS Altra possibilità: usare le marche famose (ma non sono veri sinonimi).


----------



## Shiver80

longplay said:


> la domanda, comunque interpretata, mi sembra priva di valide risposte (idea tutta mia...). !



Concordo, era quello che cercavo di dire ma tu l'hai espresso meglio e in maniera più sintetica 
A volte qui diciamo anche "shoes", preso in prestito dall'inglese perché è vero, non ci sono tanti sinonimi di scarpe!
Calzapiedi, comunque, mi piace! 
Ciao


----------



## marco.cur

Non ho capito il motivo per cercare un sinonimo di scarpe. È funzionale a qualcosa, o è solo per giocherellare con le parole?
Scarpe non va bene? Lo considerate un termine troppo colto? Nei dizionari dei sinonimi tale parola non si trova?


----------



## francisgranada

Se ho capito bene la domanda, allora si tratterebbe di qualche parola che sostituisca il termine/espressione "scarpe da ginnastica". 

Per esempio, dalle nostre parti, invece di dire "scarpe da ginnastica", nel linguaggio colloquiale si usa(va) una parola derivata dall'inglese "tramp" (oggi si preferisce un'altra parola che deriva dal nome d'una marca famosa).


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

I nostri vecchi dicevano "fangose". Mi è venuto in mente solo adesso.

GS


----------



## Sempervirens

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> I nostri vecchi dicevano "fangose". Mi è venuto in mente solo adesso.
> 
> GS



D'un colpo m'hai fatto venire a mente le babbucce.  E tante altre cose di eoni fa. 

Sono sincero: Fangose me lo ero dimenticato. Grazie a te ricordo una parola in più ,e gli anni che ci sono tutti! 

Saluti


----------



## longplay

Bravo ! Hai fatto ricordare le babbucce anche a me !


----------



## giginho

Sempervirens said:


> D'un colpo m'hai fatto venire a mente le babbucce.  E tante altre cose di eoni fa.
> 
> Sono sincero: Fangose me lo ero dimenticato. Grazie a te ricordo una parola in più ,e gli anni che ci sono tutti!
> 
> Saluti



Piccola nota: dalle mie parti le babucce sono solo pantofole.....e solitamente sono quelle cose pelose, enormi, devastantemente antisexy, che molte ragazze indossano in casa con il chiaro intento di tener a bada l'ormone del proprio compagno.....propongo un rogo delle suddette sulla piazza principale!


----------



## longplay

Senza polemica : babbucce sono anche quelle per bambini . E' di origine turca (secondo il Devoto-Oli). Ciao !


----------



## Sempervirens

Visto che son sortite fuori le "shoes",allora nel mucchio ci butto "un" _calcei.  _Scusate eh!


----------

